# tyrestretch



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

Found this to be a very usefull resource, and is still being updated with more pictures, figured I would pass it along for other to use also. http://www.tyrestretch.com/index.html 
They ask that if you think you can fill in some of the blanks with regard to Tyre makes/sizes please use the contact form on their site. There's also a tool under the files section that will help you when trying to determine what size tires to run. 

Pic for clicks.










_Modified by Travy at 1:22 PM 9-23-2008_


----------



## bluebora20v (Jun 14, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Werd. Something to point people to when they post the 4th "which tire" thread of the day.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (bluebora20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluebora20v* »_Werd. Something to point people to when they post the 4th "which tire" thread of the day.

Exactly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## matttRS (Sep 25, 2006)

the 175 on a 10.5 is a little extreme!


----------



## bluebora20v (Jun 14, 2001)

*FV-QR*

The excel spreadsheet is interesting...
Is the rim width a measure of the inside bead? The line picture doesn't really seem to represent real life.


_Modified by bluebora20v at 1:29 PM 9-23-2008_


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (bluebora20v)*

I notice that too, I kind of played around with it but didnt seem really accurate, gives a basic idea of the stretch though


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (bluebora20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluebora20v* »_The excel spreadsheet is interesting...
Is the rim width a measure of the inside bead? The line picture doesn't really seem to represent real life.


Yea, wheel width is measured from inside bead to inside bead. 99.9% of the time the bead width is .5". (8" wide wheel is 8" inside bead to inside bead, 9" overall width).


----------



## bluebora20v (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_I notice that too, I kind of played around with it but didnt seem really accurate, gives a basic idea of the stretch though

Stretch from the bead, not the outside of the wheel. If what Cal said is true and the basis of the measurements on the spreadsheet...entering in a wheel width 1" larger will yield a more realistic illustration from the perspective of the outer edge of the wheel.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (bluebora20v)*

What cal said is true, when I ordered my wheels, I had to list the overall width as 9.5 and 11 for them to make them 8.5s and 10s


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (bluebora20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluebora20v* »_
Stretch from the bead, not the outside of the wheel. If what Cal said is true and the basis of the measurements on the spreadsheet...entering in a wheel width 1" larger will yield a more realistic illustration from the perspective of the outer edge of the wheel.

I think the visualization is all arbitrary and as realistic as it can get for a line drawing lol. There are so many factors that there really isn't a truly accurate way to picture it...


----------



## Dilger2.8 (Mar 24, 2007)

now alot of people will not have to put up a million threads on this... this should be at the top of the text... No joke


----------



## Kavanagh (Jun 18, 2007)

good find man, thats a sweet site, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dopesauce (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: (Kavanagh)*

That's a pretty kickass site http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Greg_J (Oct 31, 2005)

175 on a 10", someone please do this! lol


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

excellent.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Greg_J)*

sidewall is too tall imo, looks so retarded. If it was like a 175/55 it would look way better


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (Travy)*

lol that's just plain ugly. i like stretch and all, but there's that line... haha


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

haha, i wouldnt put my hand near that.


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

Thats pretty dope.


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: tyrestretch (Travy)*

205/40's on a 9.5 arent easy to put on if they can be done








some one show me a pic of it done


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: tyrestretch (abydielsgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abydielsgli* »_205/40's on a 9.5 arent easy to put on if they can be done








some one show me a pic of it done

215/35 has been done fairly regularly, so I don't see why 205/40 should be a huge problem.


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: tyrestretch (tmvw)*

thats what you would think right.
but let me tell you its not easy


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: tyrestretch (abydielsgli)*

bad pic, but its a 205/40 on a 16x9.5


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: tyrestretch (Travy)*

195/40 on 16x9.25


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: tyrestretch (Travy)*

damn well i knew it could be done its just not easy to get it done


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: tyrestretch (abydielsgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abydielsgli* »_damn well i knew it could be done its just not easy to get it done

haha yea it can be done, **** dude, mccoy is running 195/40 on 16x9.5 on his mk2 coupe


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: tyrestretch (Travy)*

i know and i fricken love it.
its just getting it done thats not the easiest thats all im saying we will see tho what happens. i'll post pics if i can get it done


----------



## thebluebus (Feb 10, 2004)

thanks travy. i started this site the other day. Thanks to everyone who has been sending pics over. If you want to contribute just mail them to [email protected] with the specs.


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (thebluebus)*

here there's actually a spot I can help fill on that site


----------



## GOIN EURO (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (Greg_J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Greg_J* »_175 on a 10", someone please do this! lol

















kinda looks like the tires on the.......... bat-mo-bike


----------



## goin-dumb (Jul 26, 2008)

do work son


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: tyrestretch (Travy)*

Very nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

thats a sweet site http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

useful!


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*

good stuff


----------



## thebluebus (Feb 10, 2004)

thanks for everyone submitting pics
added:
7.5_185_35_R17_Nankang_NS2 x2
7_165_50_R15_Bridgestone_Potenza x2
8.5_165_50_R15_Bridgestone_Potenza x5
8.5_195_45_R15 x2
8.5_215_35_R19_Falken_452 x3
8_205_40_R17_Falken_FK452
9.5_195_45_R16_Continental_Sport_Contact_2 x2
9.5_205_40_R16
9.5_235_35_R19_Falken_452
9.25_195_40_R16_Pirelli_PZero
9_195_45_R14 x2
9_195_45_R16
9_225_35_R19_Falken_452
9_255_35_R14_Dunlop_SP_Sport_9000
10_245_40 x3
Keep them coming


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

anyone stretching on 18x7?


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

no one?


----------



## thebluebus (Feb 10, 2004)

added:
8_205_45_R17_Falken_512
8.5_215_35_R18_Falken_512 x2
8.5_215_40_Falken_512
8.5_215_40_R17_Kumho
8.5_215_40_R18_Falken_512
9_185_60_R14_Yokohama x2
9_215_40_R17_Falken_452 x2
9_215_45_R17_Falken_512
9.5_215_35_R18-3 x3
9.5_225_35_R18_Dunlop_SP9000. x2
9.5_225_45_Falken_512 x2
10_225_40_R18_Falken_912 x2
10_235_40_R17_Kumho
11_235_40_R17_Falken_452 x3


----------



## troyboy96 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastgermancar* »_anyone stretching on 18x7?

dumb IMO


----------



## jedipartsguy (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: (troyboy96)*

who will actually install stretched tires without giving the 3rd degree


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (tomythakat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tomythakat* »_who will actually install stretched tires without giving the 3rd degree

All depends on how much of a stretch it is. I see you're semi local to me, discount tire down on bothell-everett highway across from the fred meyer will do some pretty crazy stretch, If you're cool about it. Ive talked to them before when I bought my falkens from them for my old wheels.


----------



## jedipartsguy (Aug 24, 2006)

oh travy i know you, youve got the yellow 337


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (tomythakat)*

20th


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

*Re: (troyboy96)*


_Quote, originally posted by *troyboy96* »_
dumb IMO

I'm not talking ridiculous stretch, just barely any


----------



## MitchNFitch (Apr 8, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Here you go. Heres some 11" wide. Look at those friggin lips. Id bet there 6"








Sorry just had to post this picture










_Modified by MitchNFitch at 7:35 PM 9-30-2008_


----------



## ering2010 (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MitchNFitch)*

sick


----------



## thebluebus (Feb 10, 2004)

added:
7_175_50_R13_Continental
7.5_175_50_R13_Bridgestone_Potenza_RE720 x2
8_175_50_R13_Bridgestone_Potenza_RE720
8_175_50_R13_Continental x2
8_175_50_R14_Pirelli_P6000
8.5_175_50_R13_Bridgestone_Potenza_RE720 x3
8.5_195_45_R13_Continental
8_175_50_R13_Bridgestone_Potenza_RE720
8_175_50_R13_Continental x2
8_175_50_R14_Pirelli_P6000
9_195_45_R13_Continental
9.5_195_45_R13
9.5_215_45_R17_Bridgestone
thanks to everyone who has sent pics over so far


----------



## Vayastyle (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: tyrestretch (Travy)*

i like this thread... keep it aliveeee


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_bad pic, but its a 205/40 on a 16x9.5









I feel like my 205/40 512's on my 16x9s were much more stretched than that...
let me find a picture
edit:








(not a good pic since i was tucking the whole thing but w/e)











_Modified by Vayastyle at 10:00 AM 10-27-2008_


----------

